# Dr. Tim's ... New RPM Dog Food



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

How does Dr. Tim do it? He's put together another winner for dogs, this time for dogs sensitive to kibble with chicken... and to grains. 

Here is my review on a 30 lb bag bought from Chewy .com ......

The food arrived in a package lined with mylar and perhaps the strongest bag I've ever got dog food in... (this is a point because a couple years ago some of his product arrived with open seals along the seam. He's fixed that! ) 

The food is basically Fresh Salmon with Pork and the smell is not like old fish, but of fresh fish. Two years ago and a few months of feeding the chicken based food my my Lab would never get a firm stool. He looked great but pick up was an issue. I did a cold turkey switch to the Dr. Tim's RPM and the stool has been firm and perfect roll down hill type. He seems to have no sensitivity to this new formula.

Now the size of the kibble is retro.... it is nice and large. So many companies have have made their foods like BB's lately. The KCAL per cup is a little is a little low (389), but that is because of the size of the kibble and the smaller amount that fits in a cup. This kibble also has no dust as each piece is perfectly cooked and dried. Who ever is doing the cooking did a great job on this batch. 

Now the big reason for trying this new food from Dr. Tim's is the energy needed for hunting season... he just was not getting any Zoom on his Fromm Lamb and Lentil... Dr. Tim has somehow once again designed a food for athlete's. My big giant Lab from Texas X New Hampshire is like a pup again .... full of energy and vigor, and ready to put up some Pheasants. 

Here is the link to the specs on the new RPM... while Dr. Tim could have told us what RPM stands for.... I am going to say it's Revolutions Per Minute that goes Red Line.

http://drtims.com/RPM/


----------

